# New Year Fun



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Hot off the Pre-Christmas Sisal Fiasco, I just finished a project at a local bank. We had sent a guy out to fix the front door around Christmas time. He applied a tinted clear to try and even up the color. Did a so-so job and the customer was not happy that the wood door now looked painted. 

Because:

1) The original Painter is in Mexico until the end of January
2) The Bank was closed over the Holiday Weekend
3) My Wife and Kids are in UT for the Holidays

I was dumb enough to take on the fix. (We did this work for a GC that manages TONS of properties. We Have a good relationship, and want it to continue.) So I go over Saturday Morning and try and take the finish off the door. Come to find out, Beneath the Glaze our guy put on, the original Product was Sikkens. (Kill me now...) So I spent all day Saturday and Sunday, Stripping and Sanding the door back to bare wood. Monday I had to Stain and Clear the stupid thing before the bank opened on Tuesday. 

Only possible way was WB stain, which is a PAIN to work with. The end product was originally a Sunburst finish. (Reddish/Orange) So it got a Yellow Stain, Cherry Toner, and a couple of coats of Clear with a "Golden" hue on it.

Got word today that the Customer was very happy. sometimes it's a PITA but its always fun to see that I still have the knack after being cooped up in the office for so long! Happy New Years Everyone, I hope somebody got to celebrate!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I most certainly did!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

kentdalimp said:


> Hot off the Pre-Christmas Sisal Fiasco, I just finished a project at a local bank. We had sent a guy out to fix the front door around Christmas time. He applied a tinted clear to try and even up the color. Did a so-so job and the customer was not happy that the wood door now looked painted.
> 
> Because:
> 
> ...


Looks great from my house!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome job!!! It's sad when the office guy can outperform the vast majority of painters out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Looks great ... 
but now i feel guilty spending my new years camping, 4 wheelin & drinking whiskey


----------



## VOC breath (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL at: "(Kill me now...)"

Doors look great. Good that the customer is happy. Mission accomplished.

But I always wonder if most people even notice beautiful finish work. Perhaps 85% of the people who use those doors will never notice. For sure, the painters who use the doors will appreciate the craftsmanship.


----------



## RichieSam (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks cool. By the way...what was its expense?


----------

